# Jamis Dakota - 1988 Fillet Brazed ?



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

Visited my brother last night and found this in his garage. He doesn't ride so it came home with me - cleaned up pretty nice.

Circa 1988 and apprears to be Fillet Brazed ? Full Deore group, Ritchey Stem.  Photos attached.

Does anyone remember this ride?


----------



## oldmtbr (Dec 3, 2005)

_____


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

He just moved and I had no idea that he had it. He got it from his business partner (he was cleaning out his garage) with a bunch of other stuff!


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

We sold a bunch of those. If I remember correctly, they were machine welded in asia and had filler beads applied and ground down to look like hand built fillet brazed frames. They were a very nice bargan bike. In other words you got a lot for the money compared to say a similarly priced Bianchi. They were way to inexpensive to have been fillet brazed though.

IIRC there was a model above it that was called the Dakar, and it was a screaming deal for the time. For the most part folks had no idea what a Jamis was, or if they had heard of them they had only seen their beach cruisers at Hilton Head or something.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

BRC in Canada did a similar type of faux-fillet brazing. I bought one for my step-mother and she still rides it. A very nice finishing technique IMHO.


----------



## LarryG (Feb 5, 2004)

I have an old ParkPre Hammer (1993?) that was also tig-welded and fillet-finished. It was built with road angles and a 41-inch wheelbase. I recently turned it into a drop-bar 26" wheel roadbike. A little heavy, but it handles like a real roadbike, not a road-ified mountain bike.


----------



## johnny333 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Cool Bike*

I know this may be a dead post but ...I just found it in a search for my bike -- Jamis Dakota. It is now 20 years old and I love this bike. It is a bit heavy, and I've done a few things....added a sealed crank, changed the wheels and cluster, added racks etc... Still rides well and I can not justify replacing it -- after 20 years!!!!!

It does looked brazed in, although I think the person who knew about them is right. I think I paid about $600 for this new (in Berkeley CA).

Boy,

John


----------

